# Freewheel on a Fixed Gear Hub?



## patro (Apr 29, 2004)

I have a rear wheel with a flip-flop/fixed-fixed hub that I would like to use on my Bianchi San Jose.

I would like to put a singlespeed freewheel on.

Has anyone had experience with putting a freewheel on a fixed gear hub? I know the threads are the same between fixed and freewheel, but I'm concerned about the long term longevity.

Thanks!


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I have used that on a few bikes and know a few guys who do the same...in fact, the single speed/fixed gear road bike I bought (2010 Giant Bowery '72) came with a fixed/fixed rear hub. the freewheel was installed and the cog and lockring came in a bag. I didn't know it was fixed/fixed until I took the freewheel off and never noticed a difference. I cranked on it very hard until I rode fixed only and I had no issues. Apparently all Bowery's come with fixed/fixed from the factory. And I've never heard a complaint.


----------



## misunderestimated (Apr 15, 2009)

Most flip/flops have the flip side threaded for a cog and separate thread for lockring. The flop side normally has straight threads that are for a freewheel. Use the freewheel side if your hub has it. If it is truly fixed/fixed it will have stepped threads for a lockring both sides. In that case, a typical track cog is about 8mm thick whereas a freewheel is about twice that, so only half your threads would be engaged. You may just want a new wheel designed for freewheelin. 

Also your chainline will likely change...


----------



## patro (Apr 29, 2004)

The hub is truly fixed-fixed, the threads are stepped on both sides for the cog and lockring. Good point on the chainline, I'll check that tonight.

I would feel better if it was not stepped since I'll be using a freewheel most of the time. Has anyone had problems with the threads stripping?


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

i doubt you'll have a problem, i have the same bike. There will be less threads in there, however i think it's enough. As for the chainline, it should be ok. The freewheel stops when it hits the inner flange of the hub, which looks pretty symetrical on both sides in relation to the centerline of the hub.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2011)

A freewheel will put the same amount, if not less, stress on the hub than a fixed cog. I had the same concern but it worked out fine. You won't ever notice.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Chainline is the same...even if it was freewheel threads on that side it would be in the exact same place as far as chain line goes..


----------



## herbn (Sep 17, 2005)

Yes, i agree,had a freewheel on my campy track hubs for many years on my old bmx bike ,never an issue. Low gears 45/17 and 185mm cranks no problems.


----------

